# Gave my Gheenoe some love. . .



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Gheenoe's new paint job:  Much thanks to Aussie Body Shop in Ridgeland South Carolina!  Paint brand is Imron:

Before:










After:


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Man that's Purdy !

Welcome Sir --- I love Imron Good Stuff 

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice looking green.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Excellent... how old of a boat was it? How bad was the gel-coat? Rich


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

;D Good job there MM. I love those hi-tech paints, but only if they turn out like that.

Frank_S


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

> Excellent... how old of a boat was it? How bad was the gel-coat?  Rich



I believe the boat is a 1996 model. The gelcoat wasnt in too bad of shape but the bottom was a mess. The previous owner dragged the boat a lot so the bow had a hole in it. Also, that edge formed by the transom and the bottom of the boat was ground down pretty bad. The painter did a great job. I mean, it looks awesome in person!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks nice, thats my favorite shade of green


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

That is a great color. Awesome job.


----------

